

Physics major has a name for a really big number - edw519
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-hella-20100706,0,3137398.story

======
RiderOfGiraffes
That's not a big number ... _these_ are big numbers ...

<http://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/bignumbers.html>

